# Route to Carcassonne via Andorra



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi me again.

I’m still working on my route home from Spain next spring. 

I have been planning to use the AP7 from Vilanova to Narbonne then cutting across to visit Carcassonne. Looking at Autoroute 2010 there is an alternative that would take us via Andorra using the C15 &C16 then the E9 to Andorra then dropping down on the E9 then D613 to Carcassonne.

It looks an interesting route but maps don’t always tell the whole story.

Could anyone give me any info on this route as my wife is a little nervous about going through the mountains. Info on where to stop in Andorra would also help.

What I am after I suppose is what sort of gradients would we experience, if there are narrow, scary sections etc.

Of course if someone has a better route across via Andorra please tell me.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

We have been through Andorra from Spain to carcasone, releyed on Tom Tom roughly, no problems at all, just a few side roads blocked with snow.
We stayed 2nights on a site in the Capitol, very short walk into the town
And the facility's were good.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

There is only ne road that goes through Andorra. The only ther way is cross country.
It is a well kept main road. Trucks and Lorries use it, there are no problems.
There are a number if campsites in Andorra and an Aire in La vella itself. You will also find parking for camping cars without facilties.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

...and it's uphill all the way in Andorra, but fuel stations about every hundred meters or so ...

When we did it last march approaching the French border the snowbanks were 3m+ high in places, but the road was fine. For some reason I can't recall (height, weight ??) we had to use the summit tunnel rather than topping out the pass ...


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Salomon

Could you tell me where the Aire is in La Vella as I have been unable to find any information at all about it ie location, Lat & Long etc. In fact all suggestions are that there is no Aire in Andorra.

Is it recently opened perhaps ?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Came through from Spain to Andorra and then onto Carcassonne last year. There is an excellent site on the right just as you come towards the city on the dual carriageway. The name of the site is Camping Valira, looks pretty grotty from the road but we were impressed and good price. It is only a 5 minute walk from the city centre.
Don't know about the aire, but this is a very busy and cosmopolitan area so would feel happier on a site.
From there to Carcassonne is a very straightforward route, takes you over the mountains which are snow covered all year round. We have followed the snow plough in July. The road is good quality and well maintained. Lots of scenic hairpin bends, but none so narrow that there is any worry.
Enjoy the experience, we did and can't wait to do it again.
Carcassonne has an excellent municipal site that is a 15 minute walk from the medieval city. Only issue is that there is absolutely no provision made for the disabled. Everything is as it always has been.
Gerry


----------



## jerseyt (Feb 6, 2012)

This is the details on campincarinfo for andorra 

ASN = Aire de services avec stationnement nuit possible

ASN = service area with possible parking night:

ANDORRA

(No. 17670)


/ Address:
Calle Estacion de Atocha. 
Poligono Industrial La Estacion. 
44500 ANDORRA

Latitude (North) 40.98383 Decimal ° or 40 ° 59 '1'' Longitude (West) -0.44733 ° Decimal or 0 ° 26 '50'' Price: Free Terminal Type: Craft Services: Other information: City of 8,000 inhabitants located 30 kms south of Alcaniz a mistake or something to add to this page? Click here to let us know by email


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

I have no idea of the exact location coords...I suggest you use the above BUT , I must say the address looks dodgy. The post code is not right for Andorra, I assume it should be AD500.
I will have a look when I am back next week and try to give directions . Sorry, as we live there, we dont actually use the MH ! He only goes up for his MOT equivalent and thats it.


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

It seems that there is a second Andorra, this one being South of Zaragoza by quite a quite a long way near Teruel, and this is the one that jerseyt provided the information for. Certainly Calle Estacion de Atocha is definitely in that location on Google Earth

Hopefully Salomon will be able to help with the Andorra in the Pyrenees.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

We went two years ago,

at that time there is a big carpark/aire in Pas de la casa (right in the centre you cant really miss it.

Before you get there - there is also one in Encamp which is free, its on the right on the north side of the town., its quite a steep tiered car park with a service point at the bottom. all a bit rudimentary but its free and a nice view.

you will find them on ccinfos
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

If you buy the michelin blue map theres a nice green route taking you north from Carcassonne through Albi etc, makes a change from the autoroute but slower .

hth

Jon


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Well that explains it. It always bugs me when people say Andorra is in Spain...its not ! Andorra is in Andorra .

Anyway.

Andorramania.co.uk. Gives details of all the campings plus a lot more besides.

You can park up in many places without any problem . We were clamped once in our MH :? Cos we used 2 parking spaces and only had one tickets ! How can you pull 2 tickets when you enter a car park ????
Anyway. Feller released us, gave us a second ticket . Cost about €2.50. 
Andorra is quite mad...in a nutty sort of way  

If I remember correctly the aire is on the right of the main road as you come up from Spain at Andorra la Vella. It does have the standard French sign etc. the tourist offices will also help..or anyone for that matter. Very friendly place. No crime ( I mean none whatsoever ).

If I pass by I will have good look and let you know.


----------



## Cervantes (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Dave,
We crossed the Pyrenees twice this summer to see the Tour de France, going through Andorra and coming back through the Tunnel d'Aragnouet Bielsa. The roads are fine - used by HGV's so no problem for a motorhome - good surfaces, wide enough and manageable gradients.
You can see Google maps of the routes we took at http://themotorhomeyears.blogspot.co.uk/p/le-tour-de-france-2013.html
Hope you enjoy your stay in Spain and safe journey home.  
Cheers
Brian


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I find this site very useful if I want to test drive a bit of road that I am concerned about. http://www.gaiagi.com/driving-simulator/

You can put in your start and end location, speed it up, pause it and look at the various streetviews.

You can also put in decimal lat and long for the start and finish if its just a section and not town to town you want to look at.

It does require a half decent internet connection.


----------

